# Where to live!



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi I'm new here and have enjoyed reading the posts. I am a 50 yr old single female and I have decided to retire in a year and move to Mexico. It's been a dream of mine for many years. I have been to PV and Cancun and I fell in love with the blue ocean and the soft cool white sands of Cancun. I will have approximately $3000 a month Canadian to live on and about $100,000 or so to purchase a home. I plan to go to Mexico a couple times in the next year to narrow down where I want to live. I would love to live on the coast where there is a good size community of expats. I also ride a Harley and hope to bring my bike and find riding friends. I am hoping you all might have some suggestions on where I should start looking to live based on my income and wanting to live on the coast. Thanks in advance


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have to prove financial assets/income to the Mexican Consulate in Canada in order to apply for a residence permit. As a temporary resident, you could temporarily import your Harley for up to 4 years, but beyond that, you might have to take it back to Canada. Permanent importation is doubtful and very expensive, and you will become Residente Permanente after 4 years or remain a tourist as the only other alternative; leaving Mexico every 180 days.
Have you ever lived on the coast in the 6 summer months? Most try to escape the heat and humidity if they can. Vacation/destination resort towns are not usually the ideal choices for permanent homes. Most expats are inland and at higher elevations, like Chapala in Jalisco, just 4-5 hours from the coast by road.


----------



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi thank you for the response! I think I will be fine in terms of showing financial assets and income. I thought about selling my bike and buying one there need to do some research on that but I do want to ride while I'm there. I plan to go visit in the summer to experience the heat and make sure I can tolerate it. I don't nessasrerly want to live in a resort town as I'm sure it's more expensive. At this point though my hearts kinda set on living on the coast. My understanding is with the 180 days that I can leave for a day and come right back and I can renew for another 180 days?


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Livinthedream said:


> Hi thank you for the response! I think I will be fine in terms of showing financial assets and income. I thought about selling my bike and buying one there need to do some research on that but I do want to ride while I'm there. I plan to go visit in the summer to experience the heat and make sure I can tolerate it. I don't nessasrerly want to live in a resort town as I'm sure it's more expensive. At this point though my hearts kinda set on living on the coast. My understanding is with the 180 days that I can leave for a day and come right back and I can renew for another 180 days?


Wherever you go be sure to rent before buying. 

Sorry - but my honest first reaction to your post was -- she should consider South Florida.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

deleted


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like you might want to check out the town of Progreso. 
If you meet the financial requirements, you can become a Mexican resident. You don’t have to bother with 180-day limits, and you can do things that are harder or impossible to do with a tourist visa, like open a bank account, get utility accounts, etc.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmm - I'm not trying to give you a hard time - but Progreso isn't even on our list of places to visit in Mexico. In fact some of our close friends here in Mexico are from Veracruz and they kind of say - don't bother - and my impression was Veracruz was a 'step up' from Progreso. Should we open our eyes wider ? (btw - some day there may be a ferry from Tampa to Progreso - and even if not online today - if I wanted to get to Progreso with a vehicle I might consider getting there by sea from the US).


----------



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Maesonna I will google Progreso and check it out. Cuerna1 I'm not sure why you think I should look at Florida based on my post. But I'm not just looking for a beach I'm looking to get out of the rat race, downsize, live simple and comfortable on my pension. I love the Mexican culture and people and of course the weather. Those are just some of the reasons I chose Mexico


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion – my suggestion to check out Progreso was addressed to Livinthedream, not to cuerna1.

Cuerna1, I didn’t know you were making a list of places to visit, and I didn’t know anything about your transportation circumstances. Did you have another thread where you talked about it?


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Livinthedream said:


> Thanks Maesonna I will google Progreso and check it out. Cuerna1 I'm not sure why you think I should look at Florida based on my post. But I'm not just looking for a beach I'm looking to get out of the rat race, downsize, live simple and comfortable on my pension. I love the Mexican culture and people and of course the weather. Those are just some of the reasons I chose Mexico


Putting aside the 'Mexican culture' aspect - everything you mention is available on the west coast of Florida - where thousands of your fellow compatriots flock to every year.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

maesonna said:


> Sorry for the confusion – my suggestion to check out Progreso was addressed to Livinthedream, not to cuerna1.
> 
> Cuerna1, I didn’t know you were making a list of places to visit. Did you have another thread where you talked about it?


No - but if a person wouldn't want to visit a place - I doubt they would want to live there.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

There are a LOT of wonderful places to live in Mexico and a LOT of coastline. So, you do have a great number of choices. The best advice, as always, is "try before you buy." I live in Colima, not on the coast but half an hour from the nearest beach and one hour from Manzanillo; the nearest city on the coast.

During the six months from November through April, the weather in this area is truly fantastic. Lots of warm, sunny days and cool nights. That changes a bit from May through October, it can get really hot and humid and it will rain a few times every week. 

I don't know anything about importing a Harley but my wife and I did import a car. I mention that because, unless the rules are different for a bike than for a car, you would have to have at least a temporary resident visa to even try to import. And there is a cost for importing. You would likely be better off selling your current bike and buying after you get here.

The good news though, is that you can likely find some very affordable places to rent; for anywhere from a few weeks to a few months, particularly if you are renting in a resort area during the off-season. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

cuerna1 said:


> No - but if a person wouldn't want to visit a place - I doubt they would want to live there.


Sorry for the confusion, I missed the part where Livinthedream said she didn’t want to visit there.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Livinthedream said:


> Thanks Maesonna I will google Progreso and check it out. Cuerna1 I'm not sure why you think I should look at Florida based on my post. But I'm not just looking for a beach I'm looking to get out of the rat race, downsize, live simple and comfortable on my pension. I love the Mexican culture and people and of course the weather. Those are just some of the reasons I chose Mexico


I think maybe Cuerna1 is thinking that a lifestyle like you suggest can be very dangerous for a single woman in Mexico. Rules are very different here; men too. It often is very difficult to know who is sincere and who is "playing" you. Most of Mexico is not a protected tourist zone, like probably you have experienced on your trips. Kidnappings and extortions are rampant in many places. And, there are some very nice areas where many foreigners live without a lot of concern. Just some thoughts. I assume you are fluent in Spanish and understand the differences in the Mexican culture, as opposed to NOB. Good luck.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

cuerna1 said:


> Putting aside the 'Mexican culture' aspect - everything you mention is available on the west coast of Florida - where thousands of your fellow compatriots flock to every year.



Perhaps I am missing some leap of logic here? I don't see why the OP would want to "put aside the 'Mexican culture' aspect" when she cites it as one of her reasons for choosing to move to Mexico. If memory serves, there is not a whole lot of Mexican culture to be found on the west coast of Florida. 


.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

TurtleToo said:


> Perhaps I am missing some leap of logic here? I don't see why the OP would want to "put aside the 'Mexican culture' aspect" when she cites it as one of her reasons for choosing to move to Mexico. If memory serves, there is not a whole lot of Mexican culture to be found on the west coast of Florida.
> 
> 
> .


deleted by me

Buenos suerte 1


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

To answer the original question: Playa del Carmen


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> Have you ever lived on the coast in the 6 summer months? Most try to escape the heat and humidity if they can. Vacation/destination resort towns are not usually the ideal choices for permanent homes. Most expats are inland and at higher elevations, like Chapala in Jalisco, just 4-5 hours from the coast by road.


Have you EVER lived at the coast?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> Have you EVER lived at the coast?


There seem to be as many preferences in climate and topography as there are people. I have lived at both ends of the climatic spectrum having grown up in Alaska, then shortly after that spending a year in Vietnam. One of my Spanish teachers was a transplant from the Puerto Vallarta area to Guadalajara and she would go back to the coast in an instant if job and husband would allow it. She finds Guadalajara way too dry. There are no absolutes in preferences.


----------



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Cuerna1 maybe you miss understood my question. I am retiring in Mexico not Florida and I'm not looking to debate that....was simply looking for suggestion from you all as to what to costal communities I should look at based on my short list of wants and my income/affordability. 
No I have never lived on the coast but like I said it's always been my dream. I understand the safety issues as a women alone. I'm not naive, and no push over Iv worked in a tough male dominated industry for almost 32 yrs, raised a beautiful daughter on my own and have always been very self sufficient. I do plan once I narrow down my choices to visit and check things out for myself. Once I have chosen a place and am ready to move I plan on renting first to ensure it's where I want to be. No I don't speak fluent Spanish but I have already started to learn and will learn as much as I can prior to arrival. I'm in the very early stages of planning this move and will spend the next year or more doing my homework/research before I actually retire and move to Mexico. As for my bike I will likely sell it and buy one when I move. I'm super exited that I am in the position to retire and live my dream. I appreciate everyone's input and value your opinions as you all have done it are doing it! I know what I want right now could change based on my research and time spent in Mexico over the next year or so I go into this with an open mind and I gota start somewhere right?


----------



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

maesonna said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I missed the part where Livinthedream said she didn’t want to visit there.


I didn't say I didn't want to visit.


----------



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Longford said:


> To answer the original question: Playa del Carmen


Thank you! I will check it out


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Having seen Mexican traffic about the last thing I'd want to do is ride a motorcycle in it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cuerna1 said:


> Putting aside the 'Mexican culture' aspect - everything you mention is available on the west coast of Florida - where thousands of your fellow compatriots flock to every year.


Canadians can´t immigrate to the US.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> Having seen Mexican traffic about the last thing I'd want to do is ride a motorcycle in it.


Having seen Mexican traffic, I would never own a car here, but I am looking at getting a motorcycle.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the OP needs to visit both sides of the Peninsula before making a decision. It is one thing to visit and another to live. Both have their pluses and minuses. 
Some good friends of ours fell in love with Akimal as they are divers and bought a condo right on the beach. After about 10 years they decided that there was more to life than diving every day and moved to Merida. They love the Yucatan area , love he heat and humidity and live here full time.
They offered us to stay in their condo for a month. I think the longest I was there was 4 days..I just about went out of my mind...We ended up visiting places and going back to the condo to do a wash and leave again. We ended up in Merida afer 3 weeks.. Everyone is differnt they last 10 years I lasted 4 days..
We discoverd a major drawback there..these condos are rentals most of the year and you have new neighbors and ready to party people every few days.It is noreally a Mexican community although many renters were Mexicans.. I was great staying there and taught us to never live in a condo that has rentals we just hated it.
Both coasts of the Peninsula have their charm. Personnaly I liked the Gulf better in those days as it was less developped but I am not a diver or really do not care for the water long term.
I lived on the Pacific in California and on the Gulf in Alabama and I know how much maintenance is required on the water and miss having a beautiful garden while on he coast so to each is own.
The beaches or the water around Vera Cruz just do not compare I do get why someone would make the comparaison.

I too always wanted to live on the ocean so I lived the dream for 12 years and then moved on . Live your dream stay flexible and move on if you have another dream.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> Canadians can´t immigrate to the US.


Nah- they let them in - just no Homestead Exemption - so they pay more taxes than the Americans. I guess that is the price for warmer winters.

Edit : I should add that the Canadians in South Florida really do contribute a lot towards keeping the cost of living down for the year round folk - in many ways other than simply property taxes.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> There seem to be as many preferences in climate and topography as there are people. I have lived at both ends of the climatic spectrum having grown up in Alaska, then shortly after that spending a year in Vietnam. One of my Spanish teachers was a transplant from the Puerto Vallarta area to Guadalajara and she would go back to the coast in an instant if job and husband would allow it. She finds Guadalajara way too dry. There are no absolutes in preferences.


That is my point. I lived on the coast for a number of years a long time ago before work took me inland. During that period I still spent a lot of time at the beach. I moved back to the coast a couple of years ago. I haven't experienced a 6 month summer like the poster I quoted claimed to exist.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes you can have wonderfully cool early mornings, great storms, cooling drenching rain, warm nights when you can stay up very late outside and be comfortable, but also days when you do not want to move, nights when you keep looking for a cool and dry spot on the sheets or sheet and when the fan does not seem to help .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> yes you can have wonderfully cool early mornings, great storms, cooling drenching rain, warm nights when you can stay up very late outside and be comfortable, but also days when you do not want to move, nights when you keep looking for a cool and dry spot on the sheets or sheet and when the fan does not seem to help .



The solution to this problem is Air Conditioning!


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Livinthedream said:


> Hi thank you for the response! I think I will be fine in terms of showing financial assets and income. I thought about selling my bike and buying one there need to do some research on that but I do want to ride while I'm there. I plan to go visit in the summer to experience the heat and make sure I can tolerate it. I don't nessasrerly want to live in a resort town as I'm sure it's more expensive. At this point though my hearts kinda set on living on the coast. My understanding is with the 180 days that I can leave for a day and come right back and I can renew for another 180 days?


You seem to have thought out your decision to relocate to Mexico rather thoroughly and impress me as a competent independent soon to be expat. Don’t stress & dwell upon the minor issues, concentrate upon the transition.

1st step, as RVGRINGO advised, take care of legalities regarding paperwork & visa. 
Initially, visiting for 179 day periods is a good strategy.

YES, an income monthly of $3000 CAD should provide a comfortable lifestyle. 

Allocating another $100,000 toward a home only raises the comfort bar.

I have ridden a Harley for years and YES your bike can be imported, although legal importation is not an immediate concern. Mexico is a biker-friendly community. Assuming you’re satisfied with your bike, I recommend keeping it rather than purchasing a replacement in Mexico.

Mexico offers a menu of coastal communities to consider; I will put forward Mazatlán, Sinaloa; labeled Pearl of the Pacific. It has a thriving expat community with European ancestral roots, Germans brew PACIFICO beer; it’s a ferry ride across the sea to Baja, and a direct route inland to Mexico’s interior. 

Best of luck & enjoy your research testing the waters!


----------



## Livinthedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank to all who addressed my questions much appreciated! I have lots to consider lots to learn and I look forward to my first visit!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Isla one thing I hate is A/C, I will have it on at night so the clothes are not wet but I dislike immensly living in A/C rooms. I like fans but do not like he A/C although it does have its pluses.

Livinthedream do not invest more than you can afford to lose in a house (nothing wrong with rnting until you really know a place ) and have fun.The Yucatan Peninsula is full of beautiful ruins that are fun to explore and beautiful beaches and have some nice villages, explore have fun and enjoy every day!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

citlali said:


> Isla one thing I hate is A/C, I will have it on at night so the clothes are not wet but I dislike immensly living in A/C rooms. I like fans but do not like he A/C although it does have its pluses.


For the most part, I don't like air conditioning. My favorite beach location in Mexico, to vacation, is Acapulco. It can be hot/humid in Acapulco, yet in the apartment I usually rent when I'm there ... I turn-off the air, except for in the bedroom, when I sleep at night. Such climate doesn't trouble me. Even in Chicago, where Sumer can be hot/humid ... I prefer to have open windows at home. There are those exceptions when I want air, however (most particularly when I'm sleeping). One of the things I enjoyed when I lived in Mexico City was not needing/wanting air conditioning because of the climate there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> . . .One of the things I enjoyed when I lived in Mexico City was not needing/wanting air conditioning because of the climate there.


Right, Longford. Me too. Just one of the many advantages of living in this amazing city!


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

cuerna1 said:


> Putting aside the 'Mexican culture' aspect - everything you mention is available on the west coast of Florida - where thousands of your fellow compatriots flock to every year.


The west coast of FL is extremely expensive. I know, I lived there for 15 years. Not to mention the restrictive government entities there and the constantly complaining snowbirds you're saddled with 6 months out of the year. I moved to N. Florida to get away from that place, and don't even like it here. Florida is not as good a place to retire as people think.


----------



## kgryfon (Mar 27, 2015)

For many of the same reasons, I am considering the area around Puerto Vallarta. I'll have to go check out Mazatlán as well!

Livinthedream - keep us posted wherever you land! I'm just a couple of years behind you and would be very interested to hear how things are working out for you!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Angelpie99 said:



The west coast of FL is extremely expensive. I know, I lived there for 15 years. Not to mention the restrictive government entities there and the constantly complaining snowbirds you're saddled with 6 months out of the year. I moved to N. Florida to get away from that place, and don't even like it here. Florida is not as good a place to retire as people think.

Click to expand...

_This is an interesting thread and brings to mind (for me at least) that my darlin´wife Citlali was raised in Paris while I was raised in South Alabama so our attitudes toward air condioning differ and we moved shortly after marrying, from Mobile to San Francisco where cool weather is a normal expectation. Then, when retired, we moved first to Lake Chapala and then the Chiapas Highlands - both cool weather places most of every year. No more beaches for us except for occasional visits for Piña Coladas 

My family and I spent most of our summers in the Fort Walton Beach área of Northwest Florida - a place known among South Alabamians as "L.A." or "Lower Alabama" because those who could afford to do so in Alabama moved to Florida in the summer and those of means cherished the beachfront properties with their cool Gulf breezes since, if one went inland a block or two in Northwest Florida, air conditioning was essential for basic existence and now for a factoid on Florida unbeknownst to many. Air conditioning made living possible in most of Florida. When Florida became a state in the 19th Century, the largest city in that new state was Pensacola in Northwest Florida some 40 miles from the Alabama state line and anything below Tallahassee was considered uninhabitable for most folks. Actually, don´t tell anyone this but the reason the new state of Florida was awarded the Panhandle rather than assigning the Panhandle área to Georgia and Alabama, the logical choices, was because that lower península was only fit for snakes and giant, flying palmetto bugs. The Seminoles moved to the sotuhern tip of Florida to escape European oppression because they believed the Europeans would never have the nerve to follow them into the swamps down there. I am not making this up.

By the way, Angelpie, since you mentioned the snowbirds that come to Florida and the área around Gulf Shores, Alabama and ***** about the weather while driving up property values on the coasts, we always tell them, "Well you know I-65 heads north as well as south. Don´t let the palm trees hit you in the *ss on your way back to Milwaukee."


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hound Dog said:


> This is an interesting thread and brings to mind (for me at least) that my darlin´wife Citlali was raised in Paris while I was raised in South Alabama so our attitudes toward air condioning differ and we moved shortly after marrying, from Mobile to San Francisco where cool weather is a normal expectation. Then, when retired, we moved first to Lake Chapala and then the Chiapas Highlands - both cool weather places most of every year. No more beaches for us except for occasional visits for Piña Coladas
> 
> My family and I spent most of our summers in the Fort Walton Beach área of Northwest Florida - a place known among South Alabamians as "L.A." or "Lower Alabama" because those who could afford to do so in Alabama moved to Florida in the summer and those of means cherished the beachfront properties with their cool Gulf breezes since, if one went inland a block or two in Northwest Florida, air conditioning was essential for basic existence and now for a factoid on Florida unbeknownst to many. Air conditioning made living possible in most of Florida. When Florida became a state in the 19th Century, the largest city in that new state was Pensacola in Northwest Florida some 40 miles from the Alabama state line and anything below Tallahassee was considered uninhabitable for most folks. Actually, don´t tell anyone this but the reason the new state of Florida was awarded the Panhandle rather than assigning the Panhandle área to Georgia and Alabama, the logical choices, was because that lower península was only fit for snakes and giant, flying palmetto bugs. The Seminoles moved to the sotuhern tip of Florida to escape European oppression because they believed the Europeans would never have the nerve to follow them into the swamps down there. I am not making this up.


And then Flaglar came along with the East Coast Railway - or its predecessor. And Mizner built up Boca and Florida has never been the same. (slightly truncated history  )

Edit : the mailmen used to walk along the beach to get to their destination and at one point they simply rolled up their pants legs and walked across the 'boca inlet' - which was moved at one point to a more commercially appropriate spot.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

cuerna1 said:


> And then Flaglar came along with the East Coast Railway - or its predecessor. And Mizner built up Boca and Florida has never been the same. (slightly truncated history  )


My God, I had forgotten about the Flaglar Railroad. Didn´t they go broke?

Edit : the mailmen used to walk along the beach to get to their destination and at one point they simply rolled up their pants legs and walked across the 'boca inlet' - which was moved at one point to a more commercially appropriate spot.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hound Dog said:


> cuerna1 said:
> 
> 
> > And then Flaglar came along with the East Coast Railway - or its predecessor. And Mizner built up Boca and Florida has never been the same. (slightly truncated history  )
> ...


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

Have you ever thought about Mazatlan. There are many Expats there and a a biking community, mostly retoered Grigos and some locals. I have traveled extensively in Mexico & central America and this is one of my favorite areas . I am also newly retired & just spent 5 months there. I am thinking abot the Tepic area more and trying to find out more info. I have used it as a transportation hub for many years and am getting to like it , all the best RBL


----------

